# Aktueller Anlass: 9live live im Internet



## Telekomunikacja (21 September 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich gerne auf den älteren, aber immer noch aktuellen Beitrag *"Anrufen, anrufen, anrufen! Rätselhafte Spielregeln bei 9live"* des ARD-Magazins "PlusMinus" (24.08.2004) hinweisen.

Denn gestern teilte der Sender 9live mit, jetzt auch live im Internet erreichbar zu sein: *"9Live startet Web-TV"*:


> 9Live ist jetzt auch live im Internet zu empfangen. Ab heute überträgt Deutschlands 1.Quizsender, zunächst für eine Testphase von drei Monaten, sein Programm rund um die Uhr auch Online unter www.neunlive.de. Über einen Banner auf der Startseite werden die User zum Live-Stream geführt. Der Sender will so zusätzliche Verbreitungsmöglichkeiten testen. "Bei Erfolg wollen wir das Internet-TV ausbauen und exklusive Angebote für unsere künftigen Internet-Kunden schaffen", so 9Live-Geschäftsführer Marcus Wolter.


Auf der *website von 9live* heißt dazu:


> Statt Einschalten heißt es jetzt Anklicken und Gewinnen. Viel Glück!


Der Beitrag von "PlusMinus" ist als Video *hier* (alternativ *hier*) dokumentiert (jeweils WMV - 7:12 Min. - 9.712 KB).

Hier noch ein paar schöne Ausschnitte aus den Sendungen:
*"Hot Button"* (WMV - 0:30 Min. - 2.660 KB)
*"Hammer"* (WMV - 0:36 Min. - 2.535 KB)
*"W***"* (WMV - 0:14 Min. - 240 KB)

Angefügt seien sowohl der (auch von "PlusMinus" gelegte) link zum *"TVmatrix"-Sonderforum 'Call-In'"* als auch allgemeinere Informationen:
*"9 Live Fernsehen GmbH & Co. KG"(Bayerische Landeszentrale für neue Medien (BLM))*
*"ProSiebenSat.1 übernimmt 9Live komplett" (Netzzeitung, 22.03.2005)*
*"Umsatzplus: ProSiebenSAT.1 legt trotz Werbeflaute leicht zu" (DWDL, 29.08.2005)*
*"KEK: Grünes Licht für '9Live' mit Veränderungen der Beteiligungsstruktur" (Infosat, 14.09.2005)*


----------



## IT-Schrauber (21 September 2005)

Na das lohnt sich doch! Endlich mal wieder ne Moeglichkeit, rund um die Uhr die DSL-Leitung auf Dauerbelastbarkeit zu checken. Wieviel Traffic so ein Stream wohl macht? *g* Mal sehen wie viele Fenster ich gleichzeitig aufmachen kann


----------

